

Suggestions for content on "rubyonrails.io" - arunagarwal

I just brought the domain "rubyonrails.io" and would like to invite the community to provide me with some suggestions to make the best use of this domain.
======
webbruce
Idk if this domain applies but it would be awesome if there was a repository
of advice/tips/documents for startups

------
syncpeople
More posts about Rails internals ??

